# mouse habitat



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

This is some of the Habitrail set ups I have for my mice.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

looks great although Im not sure id like to clean it all out


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Like a mouse playground, how long does it take to clean all those parts?


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

What a fun placed to live! BTW I love your avatar picture so much!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

It is a bit tricky to clean but as long as you don't have too many mice in it its good. Habitrail designed it so as it tries to replicate a mouse's natural environment as best as it can.
Thankyou for your favourable comments.


----------

